#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Νέο επίδομα για μηχανικούς λόγω πανδημίας

## diangelo

Επειδή δε μπορώ να βρω ξεκάθαρη απάντηση, μηπως τυχαίνει να ειμαστε μεσα στο νεο επιδομα των 534 Ευρώ που θα δοθεί τωρα, οπως αντιστοιχα ειχε γινει και πριν το καλοκαίρι με την παρακολουθήση τοτε των Σεμιναρίων?

----------


## Xάρης

Διάβασε *ΑΥΤΟ*.

----------


## diangelo

Πιο συγκεκριμένα βλέπω έχει αναφερθεί αυτό.

https://www.cnn.gr/oikonomia/story/2...-oikonomologoi

Ξέρει κανείς αν το σύστημα έχει ανοίξει για να υποβάλλουμε το αίτημα, η ακόμα περιμένουμε για νέες πληροφορίες με οδηγίες.

----------

